# Silly question but wondering



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Just wondering why is it that *some* adult chihuahuas have really thick necks, like not even a neck at all just like a little head plugged onto a chest...? Then others aren't like that at all. Is it from being overweight? Which is the "standard" look or is it insignifigant?
This is just something i've always wondered about.
lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL! Just like people dogs can have less or more of some things  Overweight dogs obviously have very thick necks. But dogs of an appropriate weight with no neck simply just have...no neck! Asia has "very little" neck. Its one of the faults she has her breeder pointed out to me. They should have a moderate amount of neck, it varies by dog, but they SHOULD have some neck. Now, thick/thin, etc...it just varies.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I think it is the cobby body chi's that have the thick neck, just like Willow. No matter how big she is, she has the thick neck. Ivy and Fern have little skinny ones lol!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

haha poor willow. Well she is lovely just the same 
Leila has a pencil neck lol.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee....she would look really strange without her husky neck. It fits her body lol!! Otherwise she would look like a bobble head rofl!!



cherper said:


> haha poor willow. Well she is lovely just the same
> Leila has a pencil neck lol.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i wondered also my buster has a long narrow neck but it goes with his long slim body


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree, like Willow, Shayley is always going to be thick rather she's 3lbs lighter or 3lbs heavier lol She's just a thick girl with a booty LOL jk but she is ....lolol And Kizzie is very opposite with her little skinny boney butt and tiny neck. I guess all Chis are different in their own way


----------

